# Como simular rectificacion media onda SCR Multisim



## cmontoya (Jul 20, 2014)

Hola amigos

Tengo que hacer un rectificados de media onda con SCR pero no se como hacerlo con multisim aparte de eso también un rectificador de onda completa trifásico  
Agradezco cualquier ayuda  con multisim y como puedo graficar voltajes del SCR


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 21, 2014)

En Multisim solo dibujas el circuito y le das a RUN , eso es todo. Luego lo guardas.

No te olvides de ponerle una conección de tierra-masa sinó no simula.

Para graficar le instalas un osciloscopio.


----------



## cmontoya (Jul 21, 2014)

Donde puedo conseguir un diagrama para arma una rectificacion de onda comple simple y trifasico.........ya se que arma igual que los rectificadores nomales mi duda es como hago que se activen los gates


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 21, 2014)

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/busqueda.htm?cx=partner-pub-2315955773772045%3A8229477962&cof=FORID%3A10&ie=ISO-8859-1&q=rectificador+trif%E1sico&siteurl=www.forosdeelectronica.com%2Ff36%2Farenero-foro-hoy-dia-amigo-amigo-65406%2Findex8.html%23post936220&ref=www.forosdeelectronica.com%2Fusercp.php&ss=8464j4453758j23


----------

